# Spouting Grains for Flour



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anyone sprout their own grains for flour? Do you then dry them or use them wet? Any good reliable books that you would recommend?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Does anyone sprout their own grains for flour? Do you then dry them or use them wet? Any good reliable books that you would recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I have never sprouted Grains for Flour, I've sprouted them for Sprouts to add to salads and such, so I guess I used them wet. I never thought about making flour out of them....Just checked several books that I have, and found that sprouts can be dehydrated, finely ground, and used in almost any recipe. One of them was a Tabouli recipe, and one was sprouted Wheat bread sticks. One of the books that I have is "Rodale's Naturally Great Foods Cook Book" which I use a lot. The Other one is "Garden Way's Guide to Food Drying" also one I use a lot.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I have sprouted wheat for flour.
I guess it is not totally sprouted though.
I just soak it in water for about 2-3 days just until you can see the grain
starting to open, or sprout.The grain is soaked until you just start to smell a mild fermented smell, but
if you let it go beyond that it gets too strong.

I then rinse it off and then put it on my manual (hanging) dehydrating
racks and let the grains sit outside until dry.

I then grind it and use it for bread.
I like the flavor it gives to the bread.

...I need to do the same with my barley, spelt, and oat groats to see how 
they turn out.

This is the dryer I use


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a cool looking dryer. Does it work well? Might have to look into one of those.

I have read that sprouting your grains before making bread,etc helps your body to digest everything better. Even people with a gluten problem has found they can have bread etc from sprouted grains. From what I have read it is conflicting as to dry them or use them wet. Once you have dried your grains, do you immediately make flour and use it or do you store it?


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I had read the same information and that is why I have done it.
I dry it and use it right away sometimes, and other times I just store it again after drying it until needed, which is usually within a short time.

I have had that hanging dryer for years and it still works great.
Nothing to break down mechanically.
That is why we have a link to it from our website as well since I think it is
a great item.


----------

